# Quisiera saber como se llama un conector sin cortar ni pelar cables



## seaarg (Oct 5, 2013)

Estimados,

No puedo adjuntar foto porque no se ni como se llama para buscarlo.

Se que existe un conector para poder "pinchar" un cable sin tener que pelarlo ni cortarlo, la idea es la siguiente:

Tengo un cable de entrada de señal hacia un aparato y quiero tomar la señal desde un cable que no puedo cortar ni pelar, entonces, se que viene una ficha que va soldada a mi cable de señal y que rodea circularmente al cable desde el cual quiero obtener la señal, y al apretarla o cerrarla lo pincha haciendo contacto con el mismo.

Dato extra, el cable que quiero pinchar es de unos 3mm de seccion, y llevare la señal por un cable finito hasta el aparato.

¿Como se llama ese conector, alguien sabe?

Muchas gracias! ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 5, 2013)

Hola caro Seaarg, desafortunadamiente sin fotos do que buscas ao menos para mi es inpossible ayudarte a contento. 
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 5, 2013)

Te referís a un "Conector para derivaciones"?


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 5, 2013)

creo que pueden ser estos, clip de prueba 

http://tienda.electrocomponentes.com/detalle.php3?rubro=22&subrubro=22&articulo=UT-C01


----------



## seaarg (Oct 5, 2013)

Buscando a partir de los terminos que puso eduardo, encuentro que pueden ser T-TAP 
http://tech.bareasschoppers.com/resources/the-problem-with-wire-tap-connectors/

No es exactamente lo que busco pero es similar, en vez de hacerle de guillotina al cable para cortar la aislacion y hacer contacto, lo pincha. (es para señal, no para transmitir potencia por el cable "parasito")

El uso es precisamente engancharse de un cable automotriz para saber si hay voltaje en el.


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Oct 6, 2013)

aca hay unos que se llaman agujas o alfileres, yo uso de estos:





si la perforacion es muy grande pones agujas que hay mas finitas.






son excelentes como puntas de prueba.


----------



## seaarg (Oct 6, 2013)

Claro, a modo diagnostico estaria perfecto pero tiene que ser un conector porque es una instalacion definitiva, es para un aparato que pretendo fabricar en serie y para comprar por ebay los conectores primero tengo que saber como se llaman


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 6, 2013)

Es un conector de derivacion, solo que creo que no son muy comunes... yo siempre termino cortando el cable en algun punto, o desconectandolo de algun lado y poniendole un nuevo conector.... 

http://www.3mindustrial.cl/conectores-de-derivacion/


----------



## seaarg (Oct 7, 2013)

Bien, muchas gracias a todos, creo que con los datos que me dieron puedo saber como pedirlo


----------

